# HOW MUCH HUMIDITY FOR A DESERT TORTOISE?



## Carol S (Aug 30, 2012)

How much humidity is good for a Desert Tortoise? I am afraid if I water their outside enclosure too much it could lead to a URI. They are 4 years old. 

Also I am not going to hibernate them this winter. I will have their inside enclosures one half aspen, kept dry, (sleeping area with hide). The other half will be cypress mulch. So should I keep the cypress mulch slightly damp which is what I do for my youngest Russian tortoise's inside enclosure as I do not hibernate him as he is extremely small for his age.

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## ascott (Aug 30, 2012)

You can water the outdoor yard for the tort each day if you live in a dry/hot climate.....just don't soak the inside of what ever hide/burrow they have for their retreat....

I would not use aspen at all....I would suggest you use peat moss or coco coir or organic top soil---or a combination of all together....at the age they are now I would only wet some of the substrate directly under the heat source/light and not any of the cool spaces in the enclosure...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 30, 2012)

Ditto^^^

If you are in Cali or AZ then it is still most likely HOT! Unfortunately I dont care for deserts anymore but when I did there favorite time of the day was sprinkler time.


----------

